
Looking for an HN post on smalltalk generating code from examples - calamariprime
I saw a link a while ago on here about generating code via examples (in Lisp&#x2F;Clojure&#x2F;Haskell, I forget) and someone said smalltalk already had the feature. Does anyone remember the post?
======
Jaruzel
I'm guessing you've used the search already?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=smalltalk%20code%20examples&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=smalltalk%20code%20examples&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
calamariprime
yes, I tried algolia and google's inurl to look for it

------
calamariprime
I found it! It's this link in case anyone is interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12193395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12193395)

